# ¿QUE OPINAS DE ESTE EDIFICIO?



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Y en honor a Le Corbusier una obra magistral Villa Savoye en Francia


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por cierto es un diseño del año 1928


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, y bastante futurista luce aun, este ejemplar muestra los 5 principios de este arquitecto !!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, bueno no he estudiado nada acerca de estos arquitectos y tampoco he visto alguno de sus diseños, pero me gustaria mucho aprender sobre modelos arquitectonicos y nuevas tendencias, la matematica es muy fria, ya me aburri de ella.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ummm, bueno no he estudiado nada acerca de estos arquitectos y tampoco he visto alguno de sus diseños, pero me gustaria mucho aprender sobre modelos arquitectonicos y nuevas tendencias, la matematica es muy fria, ya me aburri de ella.


haha ! pues aqui andamos, empezando a reestructurar y encaminar el subforo al objetivo concreto: arquitectura y ciudades


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Y en honor a Le Corbusier una obra magistral Villa Savoye en Francia


Francamente no me gusta ese edificio, no me esta empezando a gustar Le Corbusier, me quedo con la taba.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Francamente no me gusta ese edificio, no me esta empezando a gustar Le Corbusier, me quedo con la taba.



hahaha !!!! claro, en cuestion de gustos nadie se tiene porque meter, a mi si me gusta, y aun mas lo practicos y espaciosos que son al ofrecer planta libre y ser practicamente solo un armazon revestido


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> haha ! pues aqui andamos, empezando a reestructurar y encaminar el subforo al objetivo concreto: arquitectura y ciudades


Pues asi es, una vez vi por tele cable el diseño y planeamiento de la ciudad de Brasilia, verdaderamente impresionante, ese Arquitecto Niemeyer, todo un capo de la arquitectura. Al menos a mi me gusta.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

umm al ver este theard y el de arquectipos me siento como un ignorante... Btw estoy empenzando a entender el concepto de Le corbusier...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esa obra si es espectacular.......mas aun ganado un concurso lo cual implica demasiada calidad...........todo me gusta de brasilia, a pesar de que evade el concepto de ciudad tradicional por uno de ciudad motor.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La catedral de brasilia es bastante peculiar, segun lei Niemeyer queria ir en contra de la clasica oscuridad que muestra las viejas iglesias coloniales, por eso la hizo muy iluminada, el interior es impresionante.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> La catedral de brasilia es bastante peculiar, segun lei Niemeyer queria ir en contra de la clasica oscuridad que muestra las viejas iglesias coloniales, por eso la hizo muy iluminada, el interior es impresionante.


su forma basicamente queria que guarde relacion con el suelo, es decir que se vea como un algo que sale de el y apunta al cielo o a Dios con esos brazos como abriendo una mano al cielo.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, gracias por las fotos Sky, si tuvieras del interior te pasarias, jeje.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aqui te van de su interior


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mas.......


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow. ahora si que te pasaste Sky, justo lo que habia visto, simplemente impresionante.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mira rimense, esta impresiona mas









otras


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente, que maravilla.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

la ultima


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

ALUCINANTE, EL SUEÑO DE CUALQUIER ARQUITECTO!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Y en honor a Le Corbusier una obra magistral Villa Savoye en Francia


Vane: por qué consideras magistral esa obra? Te lo pregunta un neófito que no conoce cuáles son los criterios que se debe considerar para dar una opinión como la tuya.
Hablando de Le Corbusier, su obra más famosa es la Capilla de Romchamp, no es cierto? (siempre la veo en los Geniogramas).


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pues asi es, una vez vi por tele cable el diseño y planeamiento de la ciudad de Brasilia, verdaderamente impresionante, ese Arquitecto Niemeyer, todo un capo de la arquitectura. Al menos a mi me gusta.



Bajopontino, quiza no lo sepas, pero Oscar Niemeyer fue discipulo de Le Corbusier y como deciamos con Sky, el alumno pudo superar al maestro si no fuera porque este ùltimo delimito su estilo.. URBANIZMO PURO

Notas la inspiraciòn de su profesor al ver los pilotes de alumnio con los que normalmente basa sus obras, ademàs si te fijas se preocupa por el ambientalismo (busca adaptar sus obras al medio ambiente).

Algo mas de Niemeyer
Museo de artes de Oscar Niemeyer Curitiba


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ese museo de arte, toda una obra de arte !!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Vane: por qué consideras magistral esa obra? Te lo pregunta un neófito que no conoce cuáles son los criterios que se debe considerar para dar una opinión como la tuya.
> Hablando de Le Corbusier, su obra más famosa es la Capilla de Romchamp, no es cierto? (siempre la veo en los Geniogramas).


Por que ha sido creador de una tendencia, innovaciòn en su època, a principios del siglo 20 creo un estilo diferente y fuera de toda norma. Creando asì la norma Le Corbusier


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> mira rimense, esta impresiona mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastante rara, no fea, pero rara


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Esa es la capilla de Romchamp, Vane! Muy bien!

Bueno, ahora pongo otra imagen de Brasilia, ciudad que me parece de las más extraordinarias en cuanto a arquitectura. No sé si estas edificaciones son o no de Niemeyer.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El museo de arte de Rio de janeiro, tambien fue diseñado por Niemeyer y es alucinante, tiene la forma de un Ovni.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Casa das canoas de Oscar Niemeyer


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Casa das canoas de Oscar Niemeyer


se ve más bacan por dentro que por fuera


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como alucinaba ese Niemeyer!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ese edificio lo vi en la propaganda, digno de aparecer en un episodio de "Futurama", no puedo decidir si me gusta o no, pero si impresiona.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante la ultima foto, los techos en forma curva permiten que haya relacion con el contexto natural, como que son formas que se dan naturalmente y no es algo rigido


----------

